# Text Message Not Read Aloud



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

I recently started using an Android phone and notice that my text messages are not read loud - Before (Windows Phone) if I received a text message I would get "Bob" sent you a text message Would you like to read it or ignore it? And if I said read, it would read it out loud for me. Then give me an option to reply. What am I doing wrong with this phone? With the old phone I did not have to change any setting etc. Just link the phone and contacts were imported and I was in business.

Thanks in advance
Cindy


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

cjconover said:


> I recently started using an Android phone and notice that my text messages are not read loud - Before (Windows Phone) if I received a text message I would get "Bob" sent you a text message Would you like to read it or ignore it? And if I said read, it would read it out loud for me. Then give me an option to reply. What am I doing wrong with this phone? With the old phone I did not have to change any setting etc. Just link the phone and contacts were imported and I was in business.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Cindy


Wouldn't that be a question for the phone people not the vehicle people?


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

cjconover said:


> I recently started using an Android phone and notice that my text messages are not read loud - Before (Windows Phone) if I received a text message I would get "Bob" sent you a text message Would you like to read it or ignore it? And if I said read, it would read it out loud for me. Then give me an option to reply. What am I doing wrong with this phone? With the old phone I did not have to change any setting etc. Just link the phone and contacts were imported and I was in business.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Cindy


I've been meaning to test out a fully hands-free setup for a while, so I can test it out, and get back to you with Android specifics.

There are a couple of scenarios, (1) you are using Android Auto, or (2) you are using VW's integrated telephony system. 

I quickly used (2), and found it read texts very accurately, but I had to interact with the multimedia screen. I'll confirm (1).


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

phlegm said:


> I've been meaning to test out a fully hands-free setup for a while, so I can test it out, and get back to you with Android specifics.
> 
> There are a couple of scenarios, (1) you are using Android Auto, or (2) you are using VW's integrated telephony system.
> 
> I quickly used (2), and found it read texts very accurately, but I had to interact with the multimedia screen. I'll confirm (1).


(2) Using just the telephony system - previously did not have to interact w/ multimedia screen - Tried again last night and I did notice that I had a text message but when I hit the screen to read the message, it says something to the effect that I cant read message while driving. (1) I have found no use for Android Auto. I did try to use it but still do not see how to get message read automatically. Also Windows phone would also play music on phone by Bluetooth thru Multi Media System. its possible Android does not have the capabilities to do this without adding another app on the phone. They sure do love to force the apps on these phone. I am thinking that this is baked into the Windows O/S (Cortana) as part of their hands free.


----------



## SpoolPls (Dec 1, 2014)

I used to have Windows Phone as recently as a few months ago and miss this as well. There are a couple of settings you might want to try:

Open phone Settings > Accessibility > Text-to-speech > Preferred engine > switch to Google Text-to-speech
Open phone Settings > Accessibility > Text-to-speech > Preferred engine Settings > disable 'Use Wi-Fi only'


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

SpoolPls said:


> I used to have Windows Phone as recently as a few months ago and miss this as well. There are a couple of settings you might want to try:
> 
> Open phone Settings > Accessibility > Text-to-speech > Preferred engine > switch to Google Text-to-speech
> Open phone Settings > Accessibility > Text-to-speech > Preferred engine Settings > disable 'Use Wi-Fi only'


I was so hopeful this would work. Nope. I just cant believe that a non- Windows phone does not have the capability to read text messages out loud automatically in my Tig


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

For Android Auto:

Go to Settings > Google > Search, Assistant & Voice > Voice > Make sure the slider next to "Wired Headset" is enabled.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> For Android Auto:
> 
> Go to Settings > Google > Search, Assistant & Voice > Voice > Make sure the slider next to "Wired Headset" is enabled.


Ok I must be really dense - can not find this setting at all. I have look everywhere. Also I have tried Android Auto - will not read texts. Google CarMode will only work if the Mirror Link screen is up with messages displayed on screen, I have to go to Radio screen listen to radio and then it will not read texts. I am beginning to believe that this option is just not possible with an android phone :banghead:


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

cjconover said:


> I recently started using an Android phone and notice that my text messages are not read loud - Before (Windows Phone) if I received a text message I would get "Bob" sent you a text message Would you like to read it or ignore it? And if I said read, it would read it out loud for me. Then give me an option to reply. What am I doing wrong with this phone? With the old phone I did not have to change any setting etc. Just link the phone and contacts were imported and I was in business.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Cindy





phlegm said:


> I've been meaning to test out a fully hands-free setup for a while, so I can test it out, and get back to you with Android specifics.
> 
> There are a couple of scenarios, (1) you are using Android Auto, or (2) you are using VW's integrated telephony system.
> 
> I quickly used (2), and found it read texts very accurately, but I had to interact with the multimedia screen. I'll confirm (1).



Sorry to leave you hanging. For some reason I thought the integrated VW system could read back texts, and was certain I had done it outside of Android auto, but I don't think it can.

As for the Android Auto piece, you should be able to get close. Once connected via USB and Android Auto has launched, you should hear a tone as a text comes in. I was able to say "Hey Google", then "Read Texts", and then you have the usual prompts to listen, and reply. It's not fully automatic, but pretty close.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

phlegm said:


> Sorry to leave you hanging. For some reason I thought the integrated VW system could read back texts, and was certain I had done it outside of Android auto, but I don't think it can.
> 
> As for the Android Auto piece, you should be able to get close. Once connected via USB and Android Auto has launched, you should hear a tone as a text comes in. I was able to say "Hey Google", then "Read Texts", and then you have the usual prompts to listen, and reply. It's not fully automatic, but pretty close.


Thank you for getting back to me. I will try your suggestion tonight - I so miss not having to have the phone plugged into USB and having everything truly hands free. I just cant get over the fact the my discontinued old phone had this function and not a new Android

Cindy


----------

